
Crypto CEO Dies Holding Passwords That Can Unlock Millions in Customer Coins - emersonrsantos
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-02-04/crypto-exchange-founder-dies-leaves-behind-200-million-problem
======
masonic
[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dies%20-explodes%20-Everest%20...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=dies%20-explodes%20-Everest%20-Wright%20-Adams%20-Eating&sort=byDate&prefix=false&page=0&dateRange=pastWeek&type=story)

------
whoisjuan
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985)

------
thomasfedb
Better get that brain into cold storage, may be worth a lot one day.

------
arthurcolle
How many more times can this be reposted?

The jig's up - the coins are moving around despite being in "chilly, but
warming" conditions (cold storage private keys are creating new live
transactions).

I believe he faked his death and the circumstances surrounding this episode
continue to strike me as very suspicious.

~~~
ttul
Can you point at any of the addresses?

~~~
whoisjuan
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19060985)

~~~
barbecue_sauce
This is not an answer to his question.

~~~
sdinsn
Click on the subreddit link in the comments...

------
PhasmaFelis
"Dunning-Krugerrands"

